# i wont to importation pigeon from the dissident I hope for the help



## al_kuwaiti (Sep 28, 2005)

*They were welcomed
This Kuwaiti welcomes you from the State of Kuwait
I love that to notify you that I educators of a pigeon and i lover for each kinds of the pigeon and I wont to importation the pigeon from internationalized the world
I look for a person he is able that a twist investigates a dullness from the kinds which exists abundantly for blood money and an attic return that he sends me by the atmospheric shipping and from eraser of the moneys I shall shift into it in calculation by firms of the change banking
My friend any one can help me conductors by the mail
They thanked
I shall leave you with a horn of the special pigeon by me​*
my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

to pigeon talk. You have a beautiful bird.


----------

